

Jeff Sutherland Scrum Handbook - jfaucett
http://jeffsutherland.com/scrumhandbook.pdf

======
jfaucett
I recently started working for a company that implements scrum for software
development, having never worked in that kind of environment before. And
basically, I'd just like to say that if you're as unfortunate as I was and
have never been able to develop software in a scrum environment you should
definately give this a read. My productivity has sky rocketed under this dev
cycle and the amount of satisfaction and structural benefits you have as a
programmer are enormous compared to when I think back about before.

I just found this browsing on google for scrum articles, as most probably know
Sutherland is one of the inventors of the scrum development process, and this
for me was a really nice and descriptive read, hopefully others might find it
useful as well.

